# 10ga sxs



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

i may be buying a richland arms with 32'" barrels and 3 1/2" chambers. anybody seen, shot, or owned one of these monsters? of any make? ive never had one but seen a couple armsport 10 sxs's before.

thoughts?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Yep, about 20 years ago I used to shoot a double SS. It was a Spainish make, "Gorosable" sp.? The action was a cross lock and got loose eventually. Did a real job on big birds with heavy shot sizes. It had double triggers, which sat me down a few times. One of the few good things about it was that it weighed a lot and kept you swinging through. One of the bad things about it was the shells were about $1 a pop.


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

by "sat me down" do u mean it gave u trouble? ive had a few fits with the double triggers on my stevens.

was the recoil more of a factor than with a pump gun? just curious.... i know my 12ga sxs rears up a bit more than my o/u or pump. i may have it ported anyways.....

thanks for the help


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

I bought one about 4 years ago, and just love it. I sat side by side with a guy shooting a 3 1/2 12 ga. and he couldn't drop a goose (we wee pass shooting). After I got my limit I gave him my gun and then he got his. With 32 inch barrels I believe it will out perform any gun for shooting geese.


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

i purchased a zabala from a man in NJ and it should be here sometime next week. 32" full/full barrels.

u alll have me excited  i reloaded a bunch of shells for it already

rowdie, what was the make of urs?


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

I can't remember, I just call it my CANNON


----------

